# Rehydrate



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Anyone use this. Does it really help during the hot summer months?


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

Seem to work i have two labs one is 5 and the other is 11 well we where out in 30 degree celius weather gave both dogs each one tablet and within an hour the dogs seemed to come back normal say it a Gaturade for dogs .


----------



## ncduckdogs (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes it works!!!! I usually have a string of about 20-25 retrievers during the summer. My temps in NC are not much different than yours. I use it primarily during the hot month's. Ffter having a young BLF go down on me early last summer after a set of long marks, I began using it.
I have talked to Greg at Rehydrate numerous times and am now a true believer in the product. I can see a difference in their stamina, and they are not as exhausted (tongue hanging out,etc..) after a set of marks or a few long pattern blinds. Their recovery time is quicker than previously.
Hope this input helps you!

Terry,


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

It works......Even in cases where the dog doesn't want to drink and he needs it I put a tablet in and he'll drink a gallon.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been using it also and I think it helps. One of my dogs doesn't really care for it though.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've been using it since March and believe it helps the dogs. 
Sort of a "Gator aid" for dogs, and mine seem to drink it readily as water.


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

Noticed this thread, and also wanted to post that this is another product we give the dogs every day. They seem to like it and it appears to work well.

We used it regularly while with other pros also.

All the best

Wayne Dibbley
Next Level Retriever Training
PRTA Pro
CAPPDT


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Tom,
I can't say whether or not it helps with the dog's stamina, but it certainly helps get a dog to drink. My Lucy gets worked up at tests and it's hard for me to get her to drink (especially immediately after running a series). With the rehydrate, she will always drink when I ask her to. All my dogs seem to love it.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

My dogs thought I had poisoned the water and REFUSED to drink it. Needless to say, we just use plain old water.

Andy


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm more interested in its preventative prehydration potential, rather than rehydration, but the two dogs I initially tried it with wouldn't even touch it when I withheld plain water. This thread reminds me that I've not offered it to the current youngster.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

A follow-up:

Turns out the 17-month-old likes it, so it's probably at least as useful as other baited water, but I can't honestly say I see any appreciable difference in how he handles our heat or recovery after. Expect we'll eventually use up what's left of the two packs I bought, but doubt we'll get more.


----------



## ddannewitz (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anyone used just plan old gatorade ? A guy that I talked to at a dog contest told me that is what he uses.


----------



## stoli (Jun 26, 2008)

I been using it for the last couple of weeks now and I can't tell if it helps my dog or not. what would be some signs to look for to see if it is actually working/helping my dog..


----------



## P J Sullivan (Feb 22, 2005)

ddannewitz,
I have used Gatoraid and propel flavored water. Seems to work very well.


----------



## Josh Smith (May 22, 2008)

I think it works as well as those deer whistlers you can stick on your car.

I've been using plain water for a long time with good results.


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

Does it work can be a phrase with much relavance.
Economic reform will not work after only a couple days...I've yet to know of a diet that ran
its entire course over only a week or so.

Its the same with Rehydrate tabs. It may take a little while to see the results. Granted some dogs don't like the initial taste at first but given the opportunity every dog that I've offered it to WILL drink it.

Offer first time dogs a half of a tablet (completely disolved) in 16oz of water.
this may help.


My personal experiences about Rehydrate are that (one) my dogs show better reponse to conditioning and training after using it for only a short amount of time, they train alot better this summer than last. and (two) I train a female that WOULD NOT EAT on the road PERIOD.
In desperation, I tried Rehydrate after speaking to a few people the recipe is one rehydrate tab, 16oz of water and her food. She now eats all of her food and will top of with another bowl of water with an extra half of a tab.


So... does it work? For me, yes. And any product that gets a dog to consume proper amounts of water WORKS! Keep in mind economically speaking rehydrate tabs are alot cheaper than gatorade.


Brian Lewis


----------



## KatexAnnie (Feb 21, 2008)

We've used it. Both our dogs loved it. But made one of them pee in the house don't know if thats related! But stil...

Regards


Katelyn M. Croteau


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Mine flat won't drink it. Bummer, because I hoped it would make her drink more, as has been the experiance of some other folks.


----------



## Murdock84 (Jun 2, 2008)

I've tried it the last two weeks at training and my CBR will drink very little of it. I've dumped more out then he drank in the last two weeks. I'll go back to the free tap water.


----------

